# My drawerings (spelling mistake intended.)



## Animated (Nov 2, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> Picture of Jean Shrimpton I drew last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like where this is headed. In comparing with the photo above the most obvious improvements you need is working with your proportions...especially with portraits. The eyes are too big, missing detail in the lids and tear duct canal, and could be adjusted slightly in the space on the face and to each other. 

Beyond things like that what will make the biggest difference for you will be shading...be really light and progress darker only where shadows exist. Thats what causes black hole nostrils on the nose instead of seeming smooth and blended with the rest of the nose. Notice the highlight on the outline on the upperlip in the photo vs. the dark outline on your drawing. You pay more attention to how the light falls in photos and start applying it to your drawing your gonna notice a huge leap in your ability. Keep it up. Hope it helps.


----------



## Animated (Nov 2, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> You did this? :shocked:
> Bloody hell, amazing...




Thanks...my most recent work...doing a Jack Sparrow portrait today actually. Theres some work out their that puts my stuff ot shame though...so long way for me to go!


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Animated said:


> I like where this is headed. In comparing with the photo above the most obvious improvements you need is working with your proportions...especially with portraits. The eyes are too big, missing detail in the lids and tear duct canal, and could be adjusted slightly in the space on the face and to each other.
> 
> Beyond things like that what will make the biggest difference for you will be shading...be really light and progress darker only where shadows exist. Thats what causes black hole nostrils on the nose instead of seeming smooth and blended with the rest of the nose. Notice the highlight on the outline on the upperlip in the photo vs. the dark outline on your drawing. You pay more attention to how the light falls in photos and start applying it to your drawing your gonna notice a huge leap in your ability. Keep it up. Hope it helps.


Thank you 
I did this some time ago and I've been practicing a lot. Hopefully I have improved since this one 
Thank you for your help. Hopefully one day I will be as good as you


----------



## Animated (Nov 2, 2009)

Anytime...post when your ready. I'll be watching.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Animated said:


> Anytime...post when your ready. I'll be watching.


I posted some stuff in the share your artwork thread.
Go tear it to pieces! I need some advice. And by the way I drew those before I read your post in this thread.


----------

